# Battery Charger



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Did a quick search of the website and came up not quite empty. I am planning to venture into the world of battery power. What do people recommend in terms of off line chargers? What to look for, what to avoid. Thanks.

Robert


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert,

This is the one I use. Got it from Jonathan at Rlectric and Steam Model Works. The first one at the top of the page at $74.95.

https://rctrains.com/BatteriesandChargers.htm


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert,
Have you decided on the type of battery that you will use? That will have something to do with the kind of charger you will need.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

allbattery.com has a wide variety of batteries and chargers at very reasonable prices.

Ed


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 13 Nov 2012 05:26 AM 
Did a quick search of the website and came up not quite empty. I am planning to venture into the world of battery power. What do people recommend in terms of off line chargers? What to look for, what to avoid. Thanks.

Robert


Robert, 
I have a "smart" charger that will handle 4.8V to 10.8V NiCAD or NiMH packs. It cost about $25 from one of the online battery stores. There are more expensive ones which will 'condition' your battereies as well as charge them.
I also have a 4-cell AA charger that does the batteries in my r/c transmitter.

I strongly suggest reading the article in Garden Railways current issue about Lithium batteries. It is very informative. Many of my friends are using them, and the next conversion I do will have Li type batteries. They are lighter and better.

Another consideration, besides the type of batteries that you are trying to charge: what connector will you standardize for plugging in to the locomotives? I ended up with a 5mm on my sparkies and a 5.5mm on my electrics. (Or is it the other way around? Anyway, I have two cables that plug in to the Tamiya plug [std r/c car battery type] with different ends.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Good information fellas. Thanks. I intend to use Li. Peter thanks. I noticed a battery article in my copy of GR. I haven't read it yet. Tonight!


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

This is the charger I have. It was a bit awkward to work out the instructions, but a great bit of eqiupment. Charges all types of batteries as well as a blance feature if you want it. $23au plus postage

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._6_50W_6A_Balancer_Charger_w_accessories.html

Andrew
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

All-Battery.com Lithium-Ion charges are around $25. Work great, simple, low cost.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was looking for a replacement for my Maha C777 Plus II (the best universal charger I have ever had)... 

Looks like Tenergy sells one with almost the same features, auto detects number of cells, shows charging voltage, current, and how many milliamperes it has "put into" the battery... looks like it has a discharge cycle too... 

Greg


----------

